
On the Electrodynamics of Moving Bodies (1905) - maverick_iceman
https://www.fourmilab.ch/etexts/einstein/specrel/www/
======
cantrevealname
If anyone else is looking for E = mc² as I did the first time I read this,
well it's not there. It's in a followup paper he wrote the same year, and
though the idea is there, he never literally wrote E = mc² even there. That's
a modern formulation.

~~~
IIAOPSW
You probably know this but in case anyone doesn't, the correct formulation is
E^2 = (pc)^2 + (mc^2)^2

When p=0 (no momentum (at rest)) E = mc^2 is recovered.

~~~
cygx
Or m = γ·m_0. Sure, we've mostly stopped using the concept of relativistic
mass (after all, its basically the same thing as energy, so why keep two names
around), but historically, E = mc² could mean that as well...

